# How political should a Christian be, if ever?



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 21, 2005)

Ok, I am going through some messed up domestic issues. But the advice my cousin is giving me, is to approach it in a political manner a la Survivor: winning by forming coalition through the use of honeyed speech and pretended friendship to achieve my ends.

His advice is, "Life is a game, learn to play it. The enemies you can't conquer, be their friends (superficially of course), and those whom you can conquer obliterate them."

Now I see that in the short term I can achieve great results in relation to my goal, but I can't seem to bring myself to do it. I simply drew the line in the sand, and say, this is it, case closed. i.e principled. Now I know that the only thing assured when following principles is ones integrity (that is of no small value either), but there is a great chance that those who are contending with me, would in no way reduce or increase themselves to the principle I am following, so that the issue could be resolved.

Now how much politicizing a Christian should get involved in with those who contend with him, to achieve his ends?

[Edited on 7-21-2005 by Slippery]


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 22, 2005)

"Can two walk together least they be agreed? -Amos 3:3

"Of two evils, choose neither..." -C.H. Spurgeon


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 22, 2005)

What hath Christ with Belial?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 22, 2005)

Psa 51:6 Behold, thou desirest truth in the inward parts: and in the hidden part thou shalt make me to know wisdom. 

Psa 31:6 I have hated them that regard lying vanities: but I trust in the LORD. 

Psa 32:2 Blessed is the man unto whom the LORD imputeth not iniquity, and in whose spirit there is no guile. 

Psa 33:4 For the word of the LORD is right; and all his works are done in truth. 


(Psa 34:12-19) What man is he that desireth life, and loveth many days, that he may see good? Keep thy tongue from evil, and thy lips from speaking guile. Depart from evil, and do good; seek peace, and pursue it. The eyes of the LORD are upon the righteous, and his ears are open unto their cry. The face of the LORD is against them that do evil, to cut off the remembrance of them from the earth. The righteous cry, and the LORD heareth, and delivereth them out of all their troubles. The LORD is nigh unto them that are of a broken heart; and saveth such as be of a contrite spirit. Many are the afflictions of the righteous: but the LORD delivereth him out of them all.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 22, 2005)

I was of the same opinion, thanks for reinforcing it.


----------

